# [FS EXT3] Error allocating 1 contiguous Block

## lermit

Bonjour a tous,

j'ai un petit problème sur ma partition ext3.

quand j'effectue fsck.ext3 -fv -B 4096 /dev/sda7

durent la premier passe il me dit:

```
group 8's block bitmap (262144) is bad. Relocate<y>? yes

group 386's block bitmap (12648448) is bad. Relocate<y>? yes

group 386's inode bitmap (12648449) is bad. Relocate<y>? yes

group 8's block bitmap (262144) is bad. Relocate<y>? yes

Error allocating 1 contiguous Block(s) in block group group 8 for block bitmap: could not allocate block in ext2 filesystem

Error allocating 1 contiguous Block(s) in block group group 386 for block bitmap: could not allocate block in ext2 filesystem

Error allocating 1 contiguous Block(s) in block group group 386 for inode bitmap: could not allocate block in ext2 filesystem

/dev/sda7 : ********* Warning: Filesystem still has error******
```

quelqu'un peut-il m'aider?

que puis je faire pour résoudre le problème?

merci d'avance,

lermit

----------

## lermit

voici plus d'information

```
 # tune2fs -l /dev/sda7

tune2fs 1.41.3 (12-Oct-2008)

Filesystem volume name:   <none>

Last mounted on:          <not available>

Filesystem UUID:          0f021ac0-83a6-495f-ae20-c73db0049670

Filesystem magic number:  0xEF53

Filesystem revision #:    1 (dynamic)

Filesystem features:      has_journal ext_attr resize_inode dir_index filetype s                                                                             parse_super large_file

Filesystem flags:         signed_directory_hash

Default mount options:    (none)

Filesystem state:         not clean

Errors behavior:          Continue

Filesystem OS type:       Linux

Inode count:              5193728

Block count:              20755972

Reserved block count:     1037798

Free blocks:              9311095

Free inodes:              4563106

First block:              0

Block size:               4096

Fragment size:            4096

Reserved GDT blocks:      1019

Blocks per group:         32768

Fragments per group:      32768

Inodes per group:         8192

Inode blocks per group:   512

Filesystem created:       Wed Aug 19 19:25:37 2009

Last mount time:          Sun Jul  5 17:41:54 2009

Last write time:          Sun Jul  5 19:11:54 2009

Mount count:              0

Maximum mount count:      28

Last checked:             Sun Jul  5 19:11:54 2009

Check interval:           15552000 (6 months)

Next check after:         Fri Jan  1 19:11:54 2010

Reserved blocks uid:      0 (user root)

Reserved blocks gid:      0 (group root)

First inode:              11

Inode size:               256

Required extra isize:     28

Desired extra isize:      28

Journal inode:            8

Default directory hash:   half_md4

Directory Hash Seed:      b03f4b52-28df-4d64-9a03-e3b678dedabe

Journal backup:           inode blocks
```

voici avec plus de détaille la commende du premier post

 *Quote:*   

>  # fsck.ext3 -fvy -B 4096 /dev/sda7
> 
> e2fsck 1.41.3 (12-Oct-2008)
> 
> Pass 1: Checking inodes, blocks, and sizes
> ...

 

----------

## lermit

bonjour,

personne aurai une idée pourrecup2r2 mes donner et un système de fichier stable?

help

----------

## boozo

'alute

je suis loin d'être un expert en ext2/3 mais regarde l'option -S de mke2fs ; je pense que ça pourrait coller avec ton pb mais je ne l'ai jamais mise en oeuvre donc j'ai aucune garantie à apporter dsl   :Sad: 

Attends encore si tu peux voir si d'autres avec un vécu plus fort sur ce(s) fs peuvent confirmer ou donner d'autres infos  

T'as un backup des données personnelles a minima ? parce que ces manips là... remarque, c'est pas intentionnel donc t'as pas trop le choix   :Rolling Eyes: 

ps:/ Au fait, tu ne nous as pas précisé le contexte ! Comment c'en est arrivée là etc ça pourrait orienter les solutions   :Wink: 

----------

## lermit

bonjour,

excuse de ma réponse tardive.

merci de ton info.

j'ai effectue la commande que tu ma donnée se n'a pas fonctionne.

pour le contexte:

le problème s'est produit sur un portable vaio fz21s dont j'ai remplacer le disque dur par un SSD de 120Go.

su le disque il y a windows 7 (et oui faut bien en avoir un qui traine)

au moment ou j'ai repère le problème, j'avais un problème de sur-chauffe du GPU (je crois) (actuellement en Haïti).

donc pour résoudre se problème.j'ai démonte mon portable. pour teste si le problème venait bien de sa, j'ai place le portable qui était  éteint(bien évidement) dans le congélateur pour ferre chute la température car en Haïti difficile d'avoir froid. je l'ai laisse pas de plus de 5 min

donc je ne sais pas si le problème viens de la jute rapide de température ou d'autre chose

je n'ai pas de backup mais je sais toujours accéder au fichier dans le répertoire lost+found.

si je backup tout le répertoire lost+found sur une autre disque. que je formate la partition. que je replace manuellement dans le bon répertoire tout les répertoire. est ce que sa pourra fonctionner?

y a-t-il une solution plus simple?

aussi nom quelle son le fichier les plus importent pour refaire le reinstation de ma gentoo?

exemple :  make.conf

.config

fstab

le répertoire personnel (home)

pour que je peu retrouver le plus rapidement et identique l'os avent ce probleme?

merci de votre aide.

lermit

----------

## boozo

Ahann   :Confused: 

C'est peut-être un problème matériel plus vaste ou corollaire alors donc dans le doute vu que tu as toute les données accessibles : fait un backup ! => i.e. avec ceci qui sera très flexible et qui facilitera grandement le transfert sur un nouveau disque.

Si tu veux repartir d'un base propre y'a pas vraiment de solution clé en main pour rebooter en 1h chrono mais conserver le /home me semble primordial dasn tos les cas de figure  :Laughing:  et après pour te faciliter le travail de paramétrage/personnalisation : récupérer les fichiers de conf qui te semblent importants (dont le make.conf, le .config kernel i.e. ou la liste des packages installés dans /var/lib/portage/world ; voire ceux dans /etc/portage/package{keywords,use,...) et/ou les overlays s'il y a lieu)

Btw, pour la commande que j'ai cité (#mke2fs -S /dev/<device> ) il en est sortit quoi exactement ? car tu as lu qu'il fallait ensuite rejouer directement un #e2fsck -blahblahblah ?

Et quand exactement l'appel à fsck est-il demandé par l'OS ? au boot ?

Edit : sinon j'avais lu sur un forum un gars qui semblait voir résolu un pb similaire avec #tune2fs -s 1 puis le fsck était passé... je ne sais quoi en penser d'après le man dsl  (j'essaye de retrouver le post des fois que ça parle à qqun)

----------

## lermit

j'ai refait la comment pour récupérer les logs

domc voila se aue sadonne

```
livecd ~ # mke2fs -S /dev/sda7

mke2fs 1.41.3 (12-Oct-2008)

Filesystem label=

OS type: Linux

Block size=4096 (log=2)

Fragment size=4096 (log=2)

5193728 inodes, 20755972 blocks

1037798 blocks (5.00%) reserved for the super user

First data block=0

Maximum filesystem blocks=0

634 block groups

32768 blocks per group, 32768 fragments per group

8192 inodes per group

Superblock backups stored on blocks:

        32768, 98304, 163840, 229376, 294912, 819200, 884736, 1605632, 2654208,

        4096000, 7962624, 11239424, 20480000

Writing superblocks and filesystem accounting information: done

This filesystem will be automatically checked every 26 mounts or

180 days, whichever comes first.  Use tune2fs -c or -i to override.

```

j'avais effectué cette commande

voici le log

```
e2fsck -fy /dev/sda7

.....

/dev/sda7: ***** FILE SYSTEM WAS MODIFIED *****

/dev/sda7: ********** WARNING: Filesystem still has errors **********

/dev/sda7: 630622/5193728 files (9.9% non-contiguous), 11410688/20755972 blocks

```

maintenet je vai chercher mes fichier dans lost+found et backuper tout sa

un simple formatage pourrat'il résoudre le problème?

----------

## boozo

Si c'est un pb physique sur des blocks du disque je ne pense pas mais je ne suis pas expert ni familier avec ce fs dsl   :Sad: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Tu peux déjà contrôler l'état du disque avec  smartctl

----------

